# Sq Hunting Yesterday



## Delane (Jan 15, 2017)

Jack Starkey And I had a good hunt yesterday. Jack hunted Boo I was hunting Diamond.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 16, 2017)

Looks like a fun hunt. Good looking dogs!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2017)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## RJR (Jan 16, 2017)

Congrats on a good hunt!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 16, 2017)

looks like you had a good time Delane.  Hope the family is well. Dylan and I are doing good.


----------

